# VA Gov. Ralph Northam Proposes Sweeping List of Gun Control Laws



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...m-proposes-sweeping-list-of-gun-control-laws/


----------

